# Voice Placing exercises....



## Kamyar (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Folks,

Does anybody know where I can find George Dodds's book, "Voice Placing & Training Exercises:Low Voice" in PDF format?

Kind Regards, :tiphat:

Kamyar


----------

